
If NASCAR embraced electric cars it could change the world - jmadsen
https://aeon.co/opinions/if-nascar-embraced-electric-cars-it-could-change-the-world
======
mariuolo
Why NASCAR specifically? There's already Formula E...

~~~
jmadsen
Which one have you heard of?

Seriously, in the US, NASCAR is a major "sport" with very serious TV ratings,
following, etc.

But more than that, Formula E is preaching to the choir. Those folks already
believe in electric/fuel cell tech.

